# issue resolved



## sUICIDE_mONKEY (Dec 1, 2018)

Issue resolved


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 2, 2018)

The great question is - since I didn't see your original post before you edited it - what was the issue and how did you resolve it?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 7, 2019)

4 months ago....
The OP has moved on, and hasn't returned to this forum since a couple of days after that post.
So, the issue is an "unknown issue", that was resolved on the same day as the first post.
If the OP decides to edit the first post, there's no way to force the OP to edit it back to the original (and likely no point in doing that, anyway)


----------

